# River frustration



## jmichelsen3 (Sep 6, 2019)

So, im new to fly fishing but I've fished with spinning gear since I was a kid. I used to fish the Ogden near Monroe Blvd and had plenty of luck. Two or three years ago I decided to take a break from fishing since it was too much of a hastle with small children. I recently started fishing again and got interested in fly fishing. Since then I have tried fishing several spots on the Ogden and Weber River with no luck. From the shore, from the middle, upstream, downstream, dry flies nymphs and streamers. On one occasion I had fish jumping ten feet away from me in the Weber under gateway bridge and was drifting nymphs right over them or under them but in the last 3 months, not a single bite. 
My question is, is it just me or is everyone else having a dry spell too?
Has anyone had any luck fishing the Ogden between Monroe and wall, or the Weber near the rest stop, gateway bridge, or Adams Ave? 
I'm not looking for anyone's secret spot, but I've started to think the fish in those areas are veagan or something. 
Any tips or advice would be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Dollars to doughnuts you are not identifying the takes. With a strike indicator most takes only last a second and are nothing more than the indicator momentarily stopping or pausing as it drifts. Start setting the hook(usually just lift your rod) on anything that your indicator does. You'll be surprised at how many fish actually sample your wears.
Also look into "Provo River bounce rigs".


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Study some insects. 

I haven't fished utah much in the last 10 years, but I used to fish the Weber a lot. If fish were jumping 10 feet away from you, they were probably taking bugs on the surface. Your probably didn't match what they were feeding on. 

Check with a local fly shop and ask specifically what's hatching and how to mimic the bug. 

Just 2 cents from a dude 3,000 miles away whose main option is fishing for trout that take beads and flesh flies.


----------



## jmichelsen3 (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, I'll have to try the bounce rig next time I go out.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Most people want to know our secret places and our secret flies, but fly fishing is mostly about technique... The bounce rig mentioned is our main rig for the Middle Provo if fish aren't actively rising... But most people I see don't fish it properly... If it is not bouncing or if it is not mended properly, you are not fishing... One suggestion that will help... when fishing streams, set the hook low and downstream... if you miss, mend and keep fishing... more hook ups and less time in the trees... Also, most people we see set the hook way too hard... Your 4lb tippet is only about 3½ lbs after tying knots, so take it easy...


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I agree with Above Ground. People try to set the hook too hard. Gentle but firm is all it needs.


----------



## jmichelsen3 (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks, I'll have to keep that in mind


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Dollars to doughnuts you are not identifying the takes. With a strike indicator most takes only last a second and are nothing more than the indicator momentarily stopping or pausing as it drifts. Start setting the hook(usually just lift your rod) on anything that your indicator does. You'll be surprised at how many fish actually sample your wears.
> Also look into "Provo River bounce rigs".


To add to this, most people we see don't mend the bounce rig properly... They may still catch a few fish, but mainly get 2 or 3 fish at the end of the drift when the nymphs rise off the bottom. These should be "bonus" fish not the only fish...

Technique is critical... more important than the secret place or the secret fly.

Also, we have an advantage when we fish on moving water... most fish are facing upstream, so set the hook downstream... keep it low and you will never get tangled in the trees when you miss.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

jmichelsen3 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll have to try the bounce rig next time I go out.


Here is my take on the "Provo River" bounce rig...
https://www.backcountrychronicles.com/catch-more-trout-on-a-bounce-rig/


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

StillAboveGround, Thank you for the insight and info! 

One question I have is you say set the hook low and downstream. Can you elaborate? I'm not coming up with a picture in my mind of what that means... You have a video on that? 

I watched your video. I can't wait to go try it! If only I didn't have to work all the time...lol.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

tuffluckdriller said:


> StillAboveGround, Thank you for the insight and info!
> 
> One question I have is you say set the hook low and downstream. Can you elaborate? I'm not coming up with a picture in my mind of what that means... You have a video on that?
> 
> I watched your video. I can't wait to go try it! If only I didn't have to work all the time...lol.


Sorry it took so long for me to see this... In a stream, which way are the fish looking? Upstream right? so set the hook downstream...
Also, if you use your straight up in the air hook set on the river and miss a fish, where does your fly end up? In the tree behind you...
So set low and downstream... if you miss, just re-mend and keep fishing...


----------



## dcstanger (Jul 22, 2020)

tuffluckdriller said:


> StillAboveGround, Thank you for the insight and info!
> 
> One question I have is you say set the hook low and downstream. Can you elaborate? I'm not coming up with a picture in my mind of what that means... You have a video on that?
> 
> I watched your video. I can't wait to go try it! If only I didn't have to work all the time...lol.


I set downstream parallel with the surface of the water. I will see if I can make a video in the next couple of days to show you what I mean.


----------



## dcstanger (Jul 22, 2020)

If you watch Devin's set in this video this is the set downstream.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I agree that if fish were jumping or slurping stuff off the top and you were nymphing, you were likely below the active fish and not presenting what they were keyed on. Also, if you’re using what the fish are taking but they won’t hit your offering, size down. That may mean your fly, your tippet, or both.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> I agree that if fish were jumping or slurping stuff off the top and you were nymphing, you were likely below the active fish and not presenting what they were keyed on. Also, if you're using what the fish are taking but they won't hit your offering, size down. That may mean your fly, your tippet, or both.


Definitely... and usually more fish still feeding under even on a great hatch... can also run a drowned wet fly past them on nymph rig...


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Agree with everything that has been said regarding technique with fishing the bounce rig. I have fished the bounce rig for 20 years but this year finally jumped on the euro nymphing bandwagon and I wish I had tried it years ago. It is a huge change and I am still getting the hang of it but I have caught fish every single time. This last weekend I have a 20 fish day on the Middle Provo that has made me a believer. It opens up so much water which is a huge advantage on our crowded tailwaters.


----------

